# Has anyone installed a latch on their sliding door?



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

My Fiat Ducato has a very large door 1400mm wide and the doorway is partially filled with the end of the galley sink and fridge.

What I want to do is to “latch” the sliding door in a “halfway” position if we want the door open but with more privacy.

I saw a mechanical latch somewhere, somewhat like you see in a clock movement but on a bigger scale. It was fitted on the edge of the van body and could be pressed to retain the door with a reduced opening.

Has anyone ever fitted anything like this or know where I could buy something suitable, please? Any advice welcome. I've got nowhere with this one!

Many thanks
Bob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Adpress

There is an old thread started by Peejay that has a link to what you describe...

Here is the Link << to the thread .

at the bottom of the first post see the link to "Stopsy" doorstop it is a prototype but it may give you some ideas.

Mike


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We bought a stopsy which has been brilliant. I emailed the company and although the owner doesnt speak english his daughter's boyfriend does! 
However if you are a bit of a DIYer you could convert a metal plate and glue to the upper rail so that the door wheel rolls over it and doesnt roll back until you want to close the door.

BB46


----------

